# When a dog is running free...



## Rummy (Dec 22, 2012)

This is my first post, but I've been watching the forum for a while.

It's a moan more than a request for help. I'm afraid it's quite a long one.

We have 2 children and a 17 week old V. We normally walk her twice a day either with 1 adult or one of our children. And then we have 2 nice country walks at the weekend as a family. (We will be doing more as she gets older). She also gets about 40min of one-on-one training a day. She's been coming on really nicely and has started to walk well, sit when we stop etc.

There has been a family crisis and so our usual routine has been harder to follow than normal as we haven't both been around as much as normal. We're trying to follow her routine as much as possible but she seems to have picked up on something and is misbehaving (well, more than normal), pulling a lot, ignoring even basic commands like sit.

Today I had to walk her on my own with both kids (not ideal but not normally a problem). My little girl decided that she could only walk at a snails pace which was making our puppy distracted by anything and everything. So I decided to do a detour on a local field so our puppy could have a run around. 

There were 2 couples, each with 2 dogs. The one couple walked in our direction so our puppy ran over to play with their dogs. I called her but she was having too much fun playing so I wandered over. At this point I'd normally have a quick chat to the other owners and go on our way. Today the other owner had hold of our puppy and was closely examining her tag (both sides) as I went over she didn't say a word but really scowled at me as she handed my puppy over. I felt embarrassed so I put her on her lead and just left there and then. But I really don't know what we did wrong. Our puppy isn't aggressive and I didn't notice any problems with their dog. Can anyone offer any suggestions? It's really annoyed/confused me.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> It's a moan more than a request for help


Rummy,
Welcome to the forums. Your pup is really a baby and you sound like you have your hands full with three pups (one with four legs and two with two). 



> I felt embarrassed so I put her on her lead and just left there and then. But I really don't know what we did wrong.


All I can say is your Hungarian Pointer is a hunting dog and some people, as your pup turns into a dog, will fear your dog. It will happen often. Some of your children's friend's parents will not want their children to play (fear) around your dog unless you have put in a ton of training and obedience work. Not all folks will ever like or try to understand your dog. If your pup turns out well-built animal, expect even a greater fear on some people's part.

In your position I would do or get your dog lots of training, and if you can afford it, use professional trainers that understand the Vizsla. At 17 weeks it is still finding out how to fit into your pack. If the pack's world is in turmoil, then the pup will be confused and insecure herself. The holidays are the worse time to bring a pup into the family, but here it is.

How do you see your Hungarian Pointer fitting into your life, your families life, your communities life?

Nice opening post. Vizslas are a lifestyle more than a pet.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/12/vizsla-solstice-walk.html

RBD


----------



## Rummy (Dec 22, 2012)

It hadn't even occurred to me that they might have viewed her as 'dangerous'. We get so many compliments I just assume that everyone adores her as much as we do. 

We had a dog before but waited almost 2 years before replacing her. We spent a lot of time researching the breed, meeting owners, and generally convincing ourselves that we could give a Vizsla a good home. We're a very active family so she has slotted into our routine extremely well, it's like she's always been there.

We were a bit concerned about having 2 young children but we know they are good with animals (not that they will ever be left alone together), but there are lots of positives too. There is someone at home all day, there are certainly no holidays abroad (our last holiday pre-puppy was dog friendly). I can see that it wouldn't work for a lot of families but we spend a lot of time outdoors, walking, cycling, training for various marathons etc. There are lots of opportunities for exercise. We wanted a dog that would become an integral part of our family and could join us on all our outdoor pursuits. We're also looking forward to taking her to hunting training and agility. The gundog training will be new to us too but as you can probably tell, we like a challenge.


----------



## Phoebejane (May 10, 2012)

Hi rummy

The only thing I can think of as to why the lady wasnt very friendly was either they don't like other dogs approaching they're dog no matter how friendly or from my own "v" experience with Harry he plays fast and rough and people misinterpret his enthusiasm for aggression.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Means absolutely nothing. Dude just wanted to embarrass you. Maybe wanted to feel important.

I had people yell at me for having the dog off leash. I used to feel a little embarrassed and a little frustrated but now I realize they may not know much about dogs... now, I just call the dog and put him on lead whenever I see someone approaching. I let him off lead as soon as they pass. Better safe than sorry, never know how people will react to the dog.

I learned that nobody loves MY dog more than me, no matter how cute or good looking. 
It's not whether the dog likes the people... it's do the people like the dog?


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

I ask them one time

want to try and leash me ;D

collars a full 22"

Momma can you Hear me omg' 

Dad hated me for life lol


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Sounds like your V is like it's owner Rudy......... freakin huge  It's OK.... your not alone, my Astro is a monster as well. As for people fearing him......... meh....... I don't give a rats proverbial how people react to my dogs. If they don't like them, they can go somewhere else, as we sure as **** aren't!!!!


----------



## Azeo (Jul 27, 2012)

Welcome Rumy  We come across people as well who turn up their noses at bouncy Simba! In the park where we regularly go on off leash walks,you meet dog owners(very few,thank God) who can't hide their annoyance when a bouncy V comes up to play with their dogs. I've heard excuses like..."my dog hates male dogs; he is tired; he is aggressive..etc" I think these dog owners need to look at themselves,as they are the ones who need training and not the dogs. 
Carry on with what you are doing and it will come good...don't be disappointed if your V doesn't always recall especially when he is in play mode. Just exercise your power in putting an end to the game when you are ready to carry on with your walk,by putting him back on the leash..enjoy!


----------



## Rummy (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks. I love watching her 'run free', exploring, playing with other dogs etc. I always put her back in her lead if I spot an owner with a dog on a lead, but if their dog is off (as these were) then I tend to leave her to have a little play.

Fortunately not all owners are like that. Only this morning I met a dog owner who was in hysterics watching our puppy race round, and round, and round at full speed. 

As for recall, I was very good at calling her just to give her a treat, in the house, outside etc. I haven't done it much lately as I've been concentrating on more 'impressive' tricks, but I'm going to make sure I don't forget to reinforce the basics.


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

You sound as though you have given your dog ownership a lot of thought and are doing a great job.

I very much doubt you or your dog did anything wrong. Some people are just arsey  I admire your restraint - I wouldn't have been able to resist asking them if there was a problem and then, depending on their reply, telling them what I thought the problem was!

It hasn't happened to me yet but chatting to other dog owners you hear plenty of stories of owners being told to 'keep their dogs under control' when all that is happening is a normal pair of dogs playing. A substantial number of people own dogs who don't really know anything about dogs or how they behave with each other. The problem is with the owners not the dogs.

People without dogs are a different matter of course. However much I love my dog I have to respect people who want nothing to do with dogs and don't want their personal space invading.


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

all I can say is she sounds like a jobs worth!
wouldnt think anything of it!


----------



## nick (Dec 18, 2010)

Vizsla's were born to run...and I mean fast. I have a place that I take Molly everyday to let her off leash but when I see someone with no dog or with dog on leash I leash Molly. There are lots of dog owners that don't like other folks pets....so don't worry about that incident...just make sure you leash in a case like that.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Rum if these people were able to read the tag that sounds like it was behaving - may just wanted 2 see if the dog was properly licensed - that is why PIKE would always be on lead in public places - I have no idea what other owners have done about their pup shots


----------



## maplevizsla (Oct 26, 2012)

She is still a baby and at 17 weeks I wouldn't expect a perfect recall. Watch youtube videos of training tips by Susan Garrett called "5 minute formula to a brilliant recall". It is amazing and works!

More often than not, people flock to my dogs - they want to know all about the breed and meet them and fawn over them. I would say the biggest annoyance people have though is that ALL my Vizslas were and are jumpers. No matter how hard I train "Off" and "Sit"...they love to leap up and give kisses, or leap up and 'paw' them...more like THUD onto their chest. Its all friendly and well meaning, but not everyone thinks its okay. 

Also, when Vizslas get running and top speed -- they can seriously hurt someone, taking them out by the knees. My dogs have been guilty of that and I've seen it happen with others. Usually there is a warning - bend your knees! 

To the lady that scowled, pishhsss on her, your puppy is a puppy and still learning acceptable behaviours.


----------

